# Airplay & Plein écran



## demne (14 Mars 2014)

Bonjour, je n'arrive plus, via une apple TV et un macbook pro en partage d'écran (sois en miroir ou en étendu), à obtenir le plein écran sur ma TV. 


Le menu apple TV lui est en plein écran, mais quand j'active airplay, une bande noir apparaît sur les côtés de mon partage. J'ai regardé dans les options des moniteurs rien de concret ne change cela. Sur le site apple ils parlent (d'ailleurs il y a même un screen) d'une option: correction plein écran, qui je me souviens réglait le problème... mais ça c'est sous lion mountain, à voir elle n'existe plus sous maverick. La ou c'est flou, c'est que je suis passé à maverick il y a plusieurs mois et tout tournait nickel chrome, jusqu'à hier..

Bref, si vous avez une idée (ou si c'est encore des magnifiques maj de M) votre aide me serait utile. Merci d'avance pour vos réponses!


----------



## kadet55 (16 Mars 2014)

salut 
tu n'aurais pas fait la mise a jour de mavericks 10.9.2 par hasard ?

si oui google est ton ami 

by


----------



## demne (20 Mars 2014)

Oui effectivement c'est bien cela. Reste à savoir si je me prends la tête maintenant ou j'attends un correctif possible sur la prochaine mise à jour (?) au pire pour l'instant mini display et basta


----------



## carriere1001 (22 Mars 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

Je relance ce sujet car je viens d'acheter l'apple tv et j'ai aussi ce problème de bande noir avec airplay. Sur le menu général aucun problème mais avec un partage d'écran j'ai des bandes noires tout autour.

J'ai bien fait des recherches sur google mais j'ai seulement trouvé cette option "correction plein écran" qui a disparue sur la version d'OS 10.10...

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## jullien123 (24 Mai 2015)

Bonjour, si cela vous intéresse toujours voici la solution : http://forums.macg.co/threads/airplay-probleme-avec-plein-ecran-sur-tv.1262082/


----------



## carriere1001 (28 Mai 2015)

Bonjour,

Super je n'avais pas encore résolu mon problème mais cette solution fonctionne parfaitement 

Merci.


----------

